# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  طلب مساعدة في تفليش Htc Evo 3d Rogers

## akon

السلام عليكم   معي جهاز Htc Evo 3d Rogers الجهاز لا يقلع يعطني  HTC عند الاقلاع ويجمد الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  حاولت تفليشه   :Frown:  :Frown:  لم تنجج العملية  :Confused:  ممكن حد يعطيني الطريقة كاملة  :Big Grin:   :Smile:

----------


## lord__khaled

tnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## raul4929

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## saidtotyno

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## akramnasr

tslm elayady

----------


## abo_amged

مشكوررررررررررررررررر

----------


## demorr

thank you bro

----------


## محمدالشمري

نرجوالرد على السوال

----------

